
Bloomberg Building a Smart City? Have You Thought About Porn and Privacy? - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-15/building-a-smart-city-have-you-thought-about-porn-and-privacy
======
kpil
It's this article from 15 years ago?

There was a small market window for selling Internet enabled payphones in
Europe and Asia in 1996 or so, but it was obvious that mobile phones would end
that within years.

There was no market in US, but I guess I just assumed that US was ahead of the
curve, not 15 years behind.

